

Google buys Dealmap - tuxguy
http://blog.thedealmap.com/2011/08/deal-of-day-google-buys-dealmap.html

======
tuxguy
(via
[https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/PGNfcaxL...](https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/PGNfcaxLsrU))

Also, an excellent video of Dealmap founder Chandu Thota by Scobleizer -
explaining the technology & monetization strategy of DealMap.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPURUSK-sX8>

